
Show HN: Capture Google Meet CC and turn it in into Google Doc - tactiq
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tactiq-for-google-meet/fggkaccpbmombhnjkjokndojfgagejfb
======
tactiq
Extension is saving CC into your Google Doc as a meeting notes plus you're
receiving the highlights and key points

